# New Member - No Outback Yet



## wntx_camper (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello from the western part of North Texas! I have enjoyed reading through the forum and learning all I can about the Outbacks. This looks like a great place.

My wife, 14 yr old son (Boy Scout) and 11 yr old daughter have been camping in our Fleetwood Utah pop up and are ready to take the leap to a HS travel trailer. We've been looking at the 21RS as it is not too much of a jump in size while seeming to fit our needs. So, here's my first question...

I park the pop up in our back yard. I am able to back it down our driveway and start it heading to its parking spot perpendicular to the driveway, but the space between the house and our brick fence is too narrow for me to make the turn. We simply drop the trailer on the front wheel and push it the short distance to its parking space. Does anyone else have a similar storage problem? I am assuming that even the 21 footer will be too heavy to move by hand.

Thank you in advance for your response. I look forward to joining the group as a card carrying and Outback pulling member...soon!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wntx_camper said:


> Hello from the western part of North Texas! I have enjoyed reading through the forum and learning all I can about the Outbacks. This looks like a great place.
> 
> My wife, 14 yr old son (Boy Scout) and 11 yr old daughter have been camping in our Fleetwood Utah pop up and are ready to take the leap to a HS travel trailer. We've been looking at the 21RS as it is not too much of a jump in size while seeming to fit our needs. So, here's my first question...
> 
> ...


It's not too heavy for Superman!








Oh, but for normal people, yes. The other thing that makes it difficult is the tandem axles. A single axle trailer pivots around the axle, a dual axle trailer pivots about the center of the two axles and actually drags all 4 tires as it is turning sharply. This would be near impossible to do by hand. There are trailer movers out there, but I have never played with one to see how well it can handle a turn.

We moved from a Coleman Cheyenne a little over a year ago. Other than the inability to push it, we haven't looked back!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









I agree with Nathan...I don't think you can do this under human power. Even if you were able to get it moving...how would you stop it if it start to get towards your house/fence?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers from another TEXAN!

Where y'all from?

You might want to check out something like this..... http://www.powermoverinc.net/

Also, if you'd like to meet some other Texas Outbacerks, check out this thread..... http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=20973&hl=

Glad to have y'all on the forum.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS.COM and (soon) to OUTBACKIN'

I've never used one of these...but here's an other thread about a dolly used by one of our more seasoned members! (I'm sure he'll be around soon to tell you about it himself!)
Trailer Dolly Hope this helps!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken, Y-Guy's got one of those power movers for sale









Welcome aboard!


----------



## wntx_camper (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome!! I hope not to have to use a trailer dolly. I am negotiating with the wife for a more straight-in spot. It means moving a playhouse and a medium-sized tree (possible deal breaker - at least for that locale).

My seach was boosted this past weekend camping at a nearby state park with the daughter and her friend when most of the setup and take-down was mine. They helpful in shuffling gear, but it still takes a while to setup and take down.

The search was also helped along when, on our bike ride, I spent about 30 minuted visiting with a family who have had their Outback for about three years. They couldn't have been more pleased with theirs.

Earlier in the day, I took the 14 year old boy to see the 21RS. He didn't know we were looking that seriously. Of course he was sold right away!

Anyway, I enjoy reading this forum. I will keep you posted on the progress.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME !!! Good luck in finding a suitable place for the new OB! I agree, moving it by hand just might not work very well. Let us know what you end up doing !!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Reading your second post makes me think you might want to consider a larger Outback. The 21RS is a nice trailer, but in your post you state you had your daughter's (know here as DD - Dear Daughter) friend along with you on your last trip. And you have a 14 year old son in Boy Scouts, who will surely want to bring a buddy camping as well. We looked at a few Outbacks with the 2 beds...but in the end decided the 28RSS with a Bunk House was the best overall fit for us. It has proved to be a great decision! We have been able to have 6 kids in their "room" up front...laughing...playing games...etc, while adults were in the back.

Having this extra room that the kids call theirs is really nice. Moving to this size Outback forced me to also buy a new TV, as my Expedition couldn't do the trick. Not sure what your TV is....crossing my fingers you can tow a larger Outback.

We also came from a pop-up trailer (Coleman) and LOVED the new freedom of begin able to enjoy the last day of camping and not having to put the pop-up jigsaw puzzle together, starting first thing in the morning.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a 21RS and am in the process of trading up. I would say the 21RS is a great trailer for two to three people. But with two growing children I would look at one of the outbacks that have a side slide and multiple bunks. Then you 'll have plenty of room for your family. But no matter which one you pick you'll have fun.

Welcome to the site and Happy Outbacking.
Steve


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome from the other side of the state! I agree with growing kids a slideout is very helpful. We travel with our 14 year old DD and we always bring a friend (they travel in packs you know). I would get as big a trailer as you can safely tow. Have fun shopping!

Jana


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

wntx_camper said:


> Hello from the western part of North Texas! I have enjoyed reading through the forum and learning all I can about the Outbacks. This looks like a great place.
> 
> My wife, 14 yr old son (Boy Scout) and 11 yr old daughter have been camping in our Fleetwood Utah pop up and are ready to take the leap to a HS travel trailer. We've been looking at the 21RS as it is not too much of a jump in size while seeming to fit our needs. So, here's my first question...
> 
> ...


If you do need to expand your size a bit, I bought a 28 KRS Kargoroo Outback. It is a 28 foot with a pull out back bed and side tip out. It also has the front cargo area because we do dog shows. Take a look at it at the Keystonerv.com site. I pull it with a 5.3L Yukon XL and it works fine. I spent 4 hours a night for over 4 months finding a 2008 at the right price. I drove from Seattle, Wa to Batavia OH to Hollman Motors and RV. Talk to Rocky and tell him Len sent you. You couldnt ask for a better and more honest salesman.

Len


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

wntx_camper said:


> My wife, 14 yr old son (Boy Scout) and 11 yr old daughter have been camping in our Fleetwood Utah pop up and are ready to take the leap to a HS travel trailer. We've been looking at the 21RS as it is not too much of a jump in size while seeming to fit our needs. So, here's my first question...
> 
> .....
> Len


I've gotta agree with the others... If you've liked a bigger trailer and can swing it, I'd go that way. As for not making too big a jump in size... You've towed the pop-up so you have the basic experience already. We jumped from tent to a 25rss and, 1 .5 yrs later, upgraded to the 28krs. I had towed horse trailers years ago but never anything as big or heavy as a camper. Like you, I was nervous about it and certainly did hold my breath until I'd actually pulled the Outback .... and was simply amazed at how easy it was. If you can swing more camper ($$, tow vehicle, space) - but you go with the smaller size based on assumed ease of towing - - odds are VERY high that you'll tow the smaller one, kick yourself that you didn't add a few extra feet (those kids - and their friends - are certainly gonna grow !!) .... and VERY soon be looking to upgrade. As many of us have learned (the hard way







) upgrading within the 1st few years can be a VERY expensive proposition.


----------



## wntx_camper (Apr 6, 2008)

mswalt said:


> Reading your second post makes me think you might want to consider a larger Outback. The 21RS is a nice trailer, but in your post you state you had your daughter's (know here as DD - Dear Daughter) friend along with you on your last trip. And you have a 14 year old son in Boy Scouts, who will surely want to bring a buddy camping as well. We looked at a few Outbacks with the 2 beds...but in the end decided the 28RSS with a Bunk House was the best overall fit for us. It has proved to be a great decision! We have been able to have 6 kids in their "room" up front...laughing...playing games...etc, while adults were in the back.
> 
> Having this extra room that the kids call theirs is really nice. Moving to this size Outback forced me to also buy a new TV, as my Expedition couldn't do the trick. Not sure what your TV is....crossing my fingers you can tow a larger Outback.
> 
> We also came from a pop-up trailer (Coleman) and LOVED the new freedom of begin able to enjoy the last day of camping and not having to put the pop-up jigsaw puzzle together, starting first thing in the morning.


Probably really good advice from you and others following about considering a larger trailer. Our TV is the Expedition. I know that with the 21'er space will be at a premium with just our kids, not counting friends. Going to a HS TT is a pretty big jump for us...me...mentally, anyway. One of the big pluses for me would be to have the trailer in the back yard available for many backyard camp outs and readily available to be loaded for the next trip. I really don't want to do the storage thing at this point. A bigger trailer may not only mean an upgrade to the TV, but an upgrade in the domicile as well...but that's another story.


----------



## Lehnertfamily5 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome to the outbackers fellow Texan ! We started out with the 2005 23 rs and while it had enough room for us it didn't quite make the cut for space when friends and family univitably join along . We upgraded to the 2008 28 rsds and wow what a difference. But really if space is a concern the 23 rs has a lot of room and a good amount of storage. I think it sleeps something like 8 or 9 people.

You will see we all really love our outbacks ! They are really great campers any size of them. And now I hear my little ones everytime we go somewhere "look mom it's an outback !" Our whole family loves our camper.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wntx_camper said:


> Probably really good advice from you and others following about considering a larger trailer. Our TV is the Expedition. I know that with the 21'er space will be at a premium with just our kids, not counting friends. Going to a HS TT is a pretty big jump for us...me...mentally, anyway. One of the big pluses for me would be to have the trailer in the back yard available for many backyard camp outs and readily available to be loaded for the next trip. I really don't want to do the storage thing at this point. A bigger trailer may not only mean an upgrade to the TV, but an upgrade in the domicile as well...but that's another story.


With a 1/2 ton based vehicle (Expy), you probably want to stay below the 28' models. Those are 30' overall and its a LOT for the 1/2 tons (Speaking from experience.....







)
The 23 RS has a little more room. The 26RS was nice IMO, but they discontinued it this year







. 
We were going to get the 26RS until my DW stumbled upon the 28RSDS







(Of course then she couldn't complain as much when I "stumbled across" the F350







)


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------

